# Auto pilot ?



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a 21 ft grady white it's a older model but I want to put auto pilot in it, I have no idea where to start. Would like to do it my self. Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I would look at the Simrad AP24 or a Raymarine Evo 200. I have the Simrad and love it. Buddies have the Raymarine and Love them. I have installed several of them, not to hard as long as your some what mechanically inclined. If you have a Lowrance HDS you may look into there new autopilot. They are new this year. They use the HDS as the control head. Since lowrance and simrad are owned by Navico, I would assume lowrance autopilot is based off the simrad autopilot.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Workdog has a really good thread on installing a Garmin in his Grady. You might want to search for his thread or PM him.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> Workdog has a really good thread on installing a Garmin in his Grady. You might want to search for his thread or PM him.


Thanks John! 
Epiceyes, have a look at this thread: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=216227&highlight=hydraulic+autopilot Maybe this will give you some ideas you haven't thought of on the decision process for installing an autopilot. I decided on the Garmin GHP10, but EVO and Lowrance are looking pretty good too (they came out since I installed mine). Good luck.


----------



## Epiceyes41 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you I will check it out I didn't even see your thread
Very helpful


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I have an evo200. Works great


----------

